# A Clean Uncluttered Basic Seiko



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is the watch that leapt out at me from a recent RLT update. It's just a great looking, simple, clean, classy watch. It's my first manual wind Seiko too - all my others are automatics or quartz. The serial number dates it to October 1972 I think and the movement is the 6602.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice paul. Looks just like my 1964 66B.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Both nice watches







Paul, the hands on yours are gorgeous, a really super clean looking watch, what size is it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mark

Not sure which Paul you mean as PG is also called Paul









My watch, the first one pictured, is 35mm in diameter minus the crown and 38mm including the crown, lug width is 18mm and the height of the watch is 10mm. It's neither too big or too small


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think he means you Paul, your hands are just that tad fatter at the centre and sharper at the rear end.

mine is 33mm dia


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's right Paul, I meant you Paul


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Here's the GMT version:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"Here's the GMT version"

Adrian

That'a a fantastic watch - I'll swap you mine for it


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It's a watch I'm not going to have soon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WOW! NOW THAT IS NOICE!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice and pricey









I'll settle for a Seiko 5


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That last GS pic is the same as the quartz GS I had









I sold an SMP and an Airking to buy it.

Found something about it to complain about and traded it.One of the few I regret losing.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

...............I like the GS a lot; but is it worth that!!!!!???


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff,

If you handle one,then you would see how well put together they are.Superb IMO.

As for its worth,that could be said about any watch or any item.Most people cannot get past the brand snobbery when looking at GS,and have to compare it to a Swiss watch.I regret selling my GS,and have never owned a Swiss watch that was any better,and I have owned some watches.

I will own another one day,an auto this time.The GMT is lovely,but I like the standard models better.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

His cheaper cousin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

don't anyone mention the "B" being nicke from Breitling!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hasn't that B been nicked from Brei ............................. DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Yep, it doesn't look good on Breitling and it doesn't look good on this one too. But I still like it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paolo's is superb - I seen it, I touched it.

Adrian - Like it!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Paul. I like Brightz. It has high specifications and looks very good.







Yummy.

The power reserve (manual) is about 1400USD, the simple automatic is 1100-1200USD and the one above is 84000YEN, eg 760USD







. Maybe one day...


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Grand Seikos ...... mmnnnnn ..... very tasty, I will own one some day









It's a watch that I've yet to see on e*ay ... not many people want to sell them I think







i don't blame them


----------

